# Beginner Plant Questions Regarding My Future Guyana Pink Toe & Arizona Blonde Enclosures!



## Numismatica (Jun 19, 2021)

Hello to all you gorgeous collectors out there! I'm pretty new to the hobby and I've been wondering what kinds of plants work best in either of these tarantulas enclosures. I know they must be different as they are from different climates and are different dwellers, and I also know some dry climate tarantulas are best left without live plants, but I LOVE the look it provides and the extra natural feel it gives, which I hope the T's can also appreciate after living with the fake stuff in a store or something.

To summarize, my biggest questions are: 
1. What type of plants would work best given the T's natures?
2. What are the extra concerns to keep in mind with these live plants? (watering, cleaning, accident avoidance, etc.)
3. What mixture soil should be added for these plants? Or is it not a big deal and use what your T regularly uses?
4. (Off topic a bit) Should you always have a false bottom for enclosures with live pants, or high humidity Tarantulas in general?

If you're wondering, I chose these two because I think the Pink Toe is adorable, easy to acquire and manage, and I like the terrestrial nature compared to one of my favorites, the Arizona Blonde. On the flip side I absolutely ADORE the Blonde because I am also an Arizona native and the coloration that this T has never forgets to remind me of the beautiful desert state I live in. Which in turn makes this T even more beautiful to me! I also would love to have an arboreal T along side a terrestrial T.

It might be a lot of explaining, especially if you want to break down my very broad noob questions. If you'd like, reply with the # you are answering and let someone else take care of another #  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Malum Argenteum (Jun 19, 2021)

Numismatica said:


> dry climate tarantulas are best left without live plants


With all due respect, this is the most important issue at hand.  At least I hope it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Numismatica (Jun 19, 2021)

Malum Argenteum said:


> With all due respect, this is the most important issue at hand.  At least I hope it is.


I will definitely consider dead plants for the Arizona Blonde, thank you! What are your thoughts about the Pink Toe? Is it still too much of a dry species?
I've heard that there are plants like the Pothos which require very minimal water and care but I'd like to hear peoples experiences as im sure its still too much for some other T's though im not sure if the Pink Toe is one of them, but I THINK they like a very small amount of humidity.


----------



## Numismatica (Jun 19, 2021)

Anyone test out dry tallgrass cut to length?


----------



## Tarantuland (Jun 19, 2021)

Numismatica said:


> I will definitely consider dead plants for the Arizona Blonde, thank you! What are your thoughts about the Pink Toe? Is it still too much of a dry species?


Yes. A pothos *might* work but make certain you buy one from a place that never uses pesticides anywhere near it.  Avics need dry substrate with a water dish.


Numismatica said:


> I like the terrestrial nature compared to one of my favorites, the Arizona Blonde.


I hope you mean arboreal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 19, 2021)

Numismatica said:


> which I hope the T's can also appreciate


They can’t.

Plants and Ts rarely do well together. Which is why most of us don’t bother

But do what you want.

Search the forum for plants and Ts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Emi248 (Jun 19, 2021)

Fake plants, your solution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged (Jun 20, 2021)

Anubias gracilis - it is real hard to kill 
Chlorophytum bichetii - also indestructible and survives even with little daylight
For species like A. chalcodes or Chromatopelma, I use a thick leaf without thorns, as a monthly watering is sufficient.
Ultimately, it's a matter of taste. For me an enclosure without plants is unthinkable, but plastic hurts my eyes. But each his own. The maintenance is only minimally more complex, because you have to keep an eye on the plants, you will certainly not forget the spider!
Put vermiculite in and mold is no longer an issue!
The substrate mix is different. I usually use turtle substrate with untreated potting soil, clay and vermiculite. I adapt the mixing ratio to the spider (moist, medium or dry).
But what you have to mention: I'll do it for myself, the spider doesn't care. Only the animal cannot actually dry out, unless I also let the plants dry out. Then you should avoid the hobby anyway.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Numismatica (Jun 20, 2021)

Tarantuland said:


> Yes. A pothos *might* work but make certain you buy one from a place that never uses pesticides anywhere near it.  Avics need dry substrate with a water dish.
> 
> I hope you mean arboreal.


Wow you really exposed how NOOB I am haha. Just kidding I know I have a lot to learn. I'll definitely make sure to ask the workers whether they know if it has been used with pesticides. Thank you!


----------



## Numismatica (Jun 20, 2021)

Emi248 said:


> Fake plants, your solution.


I can't look at the plastic stuff with the natural stuff it hurts my BRAIN in a funky way! I will probably try to find some nice dead _something_ in replacement when making the Arizona Blonde enclosure. I 100% respect it though, the fake stuff is obviously the safest option!


----------



## Numismatica (Jun 20, 2021)

viper69 said:


> They can’t.
> 
> Plants and Ts rarely do well together. Which is why most of us don’t bother
> 
> ...


That is good to know, I wonder how Tarantula emotions work. I hope the Arizona blonde will at least feel more comfortable since I'm able to source all the natural Arizona materials quite easily, although they probably don't know what nature is supposed to look like after being in captivity since birth, right? I will definitely keep everything dead but the T and its food. No plants.


----------



## Numismatica (Jun 20, 2021)

8 legged said:


> Anubias gracilis - it is real hard to kill
> Chlorophytum bichetii - also indestructible and survives even with little daylight
> For species like A. chalcodes or Chromatopelma, I use a thick leaf without thorns, as a monthly watering is sufficient.
> Ultimately, it's a matter of taste. For me an enclosure without plants is unthinkable, but plastic hurts my eyes. But each his own. The maintenance is only minimally more complex, because you have to keep an eye on the plants, you will certainly not forget the spider!
> ...


This was by far the most helpful answer yet and ill be coming back to it many times in the future! I know exactly what you mean about the plastic hurting your eyes! One last thing. Do any of these plants have an issue with overgrowing?


----------



## Tarantuland (Jun 20, 2021)

Numismatica said:


> That is good to know, I wonder how Tarantula emotions work. I hope the Arizona blonde will at least feel more comfortable since I'm able to source all the natural Arizona materials quite easily, although they probably don't know what nature is supposed to look like after being in captivity since birth, right?


Tarantulas don’t have emotions, their nervous system is extremely primitive. No real memory either. A common issue is people anthropomorphize them 


Numismatica said:


> I'll definitely make sure to ask the workers whether they know if it has been used with pesticides.


I recommend getting plants from reptile/amphibian sources

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 8 legged (Jun 20, 2021)

Numismatica said:


> This was by far the most helpful answer yet and ill be coming back to it many times in the future! I know exactly what you mean about the plastic hurting your eyes! One last thing. Do any of these plants have an issue with overgrowing?


I illuminate with LEDs, they grow accordingly slowly. Once, at most twice a year I cut them back or make offshoots for new enclosures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged (Jun 20, 2021)

You can chase the plants in the hardware store, which is much cheaper than in the pet store. Wash them twice and remove the previous substrate. Now you just have to make sure that the spider eats its prey quickly, as there is a risk that the prey can ingest pesticides and then possibly damage the spider. Whereby that has not happened in my environment!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## 8 legged (Jun 20, 2021)

Also recommended and slowly growing:
Fittonia albivenis
Chamaedora elegans
Begonia schulzei

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Jun 20, 2021)

Numismatica said:


> That is good to know, I wonder how Tarantula emotions work. I hope the Arizona blonde will at least feel more comfortable since I'm able to source all the natural Arizona materials quite easily, although they probably don't know what nature is supposed to look like after being in captivity since birth, right? I will definitely keep everything dead but the T and its food. No plants.


They don’t have emotions as you and I. They aren’t physically capable, they lack the neuroanatomy for that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged (Jun 20, 2021)

viper69 said:


> They don’t have emotions as you and I. They aren’t physically capable, they lack the neuroanatomy for that.


In other words: they are not freaks like us!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Malum Argenteum (Jun 20, 2021)

viper69 said:


> They don’t have emotions as you and I. They aren’t physically capable, they lack the neuroanatomy for that.


Sounds kind of nice, actually.  I'm a bit jealous. 

I think when we anthropomorphize animals, it isn't so much that it gets things incorrect (which it does), but demeans the animal by projecting our own issues onto it.  Lovely creatures, that don't care what their enclosure looks like so long as it meets their physical needs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 20, 2021)

Malum Argenteum said:


> Lovely creatures, that don't care what their enclosure looks like so long as it meets their physical needs.


Wish more owners realized this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged (Jun 20, 2021)

A. chalcodes enclosure



Avic enclosure:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Numismatica (Jun 20, 2021)

8 legged said:


> I illuminate with LEDs, they grow accordingly slowly. Once, at most twice a year I cut them back or make offshoots for new enclosures.


Twice a year is not that bad at all! Might even be a good beginner plant to start my green thumb in my own garden one day!


viper69 said:


> Wish more owners realized this.





Malum Argenteum said:


> I don't have enough T experience to say.  I do know, for certain, that the best way to keep an animal is
> 
> Sounds kind of nice, actually.  I'm a bit jealous.
> 
> I think when we anthropomorphize animals, it isn't so much that it gets things incorrect (which it does), but demeans the animal by projecting our own issues onto it.  Lovely creatures, that don't care what their enclosure looks like so long as it meets their physical needs.


Thank you guys, knowing this will help me a lot moving forward, and I now understand that spicing up your T's enclosure likely does more harm than good in certain aspects. But to me (it sounds a bit harsh maybe) it adds the decoration that I feel T's are kept for, to the amateur's at least. It's a cross of judgement for me as I would like my T to enjoy their wonderland, but its also relieving knowing it will be just as satisfied all of the time as long as I keep the needs right.

My plan is set in stone and I will be spicing up my enclosure to make it look natural given the area where my T comes from, but I will definitely make sure not to go overboard and that the needs are kept for the T before anything else.

 I've been working on my first enclosure build and id love some feedback on that too. Specifically about the vent holes. I have 50 holes in this 7.25 x 7.25 x 12 acrylic display box and a long strip on both sides from cutting the top lid out (which I hope wont be a problem for the T, maybe for the food) I put a smaller number of holes on the front for viewing purposes and few on the top to help a tad with keeping low-mid humidity, like I hear on YouTube haha. The door will probably have a magnetic lock but if anyone has other ideas id love to hear it! The tape is the marker for where I assume the substrate should reach to. Im also thinking of painting the sides of the lid black as there are a LOT of ugly scuffs. What kind of paint is safe to use?
Its very ugly right now an probably still will be in the end haha, but so far creating this thing seems like it will save me way over half of a store bought enclosure and still a good chunk compared to the few sites I've seen.


----------



## Numismatica (Jun 20, 2021)

8 legged said:


> A. chalcodes enclosure
> View attachment 388844
> 
> 
> ...


Those are both awesome! Very close to what you guys put in my mind. I'm gonna need to start with less plants though haha.


----------



## viper69 (Jun 20, 2021)

d


----------



## viper69 (Jun 21, 2021)

Numismatica said:


> Hello to all you gorgeous collectors out there! I'm pretty new to the hobby and I've been wondering what kinds of plants work best in either of these tarantulas enclosures. I know they must be different as they are from different climates and are different dwellers, and I also know some dry climate tarantulas are best left without live plants, but I LOVE the look it provides and the extra natural feel it gives, which I hope the T's can also appreciate after living with the fake stuff in a store or something.
> 
> To summarize, my biggest questions are:
> 1. What type of plants would work best given the T's natures?
> ...



Here's a random pic I came across re plants and Ts hah


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/tarantulas/comments/o1tl1x






8 legged said:


> A. chalcodes enclosure
> View attachment 388844
> 
> 
> ...


How'd you do the back panel- Great Stuff Foam?


----------



## 8 legged (Jun 21, 2021)

viper69 said:


> Here's a random pic I came across re plants and Ts hah
> 
> 
> __
> ...


The upper one is the original from where Exo t. The other ist Silikon with dry substrate direct in the glass.


----------

